# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Where would these Kosovar Albanians fit?

## Hawk



----------


## Mordred

By phenotype I'd say generally that Albanians as well as a huge chunk of Bosnians look North African. The same I think of Bulgarians and Macedonians. This said, I only judge by the looks and not genetics. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

> 




The young Albanian / Kosovar above looks like my youngest nephew, son of my older brother. The maternal grandfather of my nephew is German. 

The pic below shows me today, after five months confined by quarantine, which in my case is mandatory by determination of my employer. I am Portuguese-Brazilian. I think that some have a fenotype that is not far from mine.

----------


## ratchet_fan

> The young Albanian / Kosovar above looks like my youngest nephew, son of my older brother. The maternal grandfather of my nephew is German. 
> 
> The pic below shows me today, after five months confined by quarantine, which in my case is mandatory by determination of my employer. I am Portuguese-Brazilian. I think that some have a fenotype that is not far from mine.


Is your phenotype common among your community?

----------


## Duarte

> Is your phenotype common among your community?


In southeast and south of Brazil my fenotype is very, very common. In this two regions live the mayor part of all Brazilians.

In my community, Belo Horizonte it is most common as the average.

----------


## Mordred

> In southeast and south of Brazil my fenotype is very, very common. In this two regions live the mayor part of all Brazilians.


What is common? 90% of the community? I find it hard to believe being Swedish that Brazilians all of a sudden would be more blond than the Swedes and not even here the prevalence of blondness is that high. From my experience Brazilians are not even resembling any of the lightest nations in Europe. I could be wrong though. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

> What is common? 90% of the community? I find it hard to believe being Swedish that Brazilians all of a sudden would be more blond than the Swedes and not even here the prevalence of blondness is that high. From my experience Brazilians are not even resembling any of the lightest nations in Europe. I could be wrong though. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


Common as in Central Europe. Really you don’t know Brazil and I am far way from a Swedish.

----------


## Mordred

> Common as in Central Europe. Really you don’t know Brazil and I am far way from a Swedish.


I don't know Brazil and it seems that you don't know anything about Sweden. But stating that Brazilians would be as blond as Scandinavians and Nordics or Baltids are beyond any reason. Please forgive me but Brazilians may well be more blond than Nordics, but I doubt that very much. I understand if your small community has ancestors which are German or Polish or another country around the Baltics, otherwise I'm really baffled. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hawk

> By phenotype I'd say generally that Albanians as well as a huge chunk of Bosnians look North African. The same I think of Bulgarians and Macedonians. This said, I only judge by the looks and not genetics. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


I think you are very wrong, especially for Bosnians who from time to time can look really Northern European.

----------


## Duarte

> I don't know Brazil and it seems that you don't know anything about Sweden. But stating that Brazilians would be as blond as Scandinavians and Nordics or Baltids are beyond any reason. Please forgive me but Brazilians may well be more blond than Nordics, but I doubt that very much. I understand if your small community has ancestors which are German or Polish or another country around the Baltics, otherwise I'm really baffled. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


I prefer not to know anything about your piece of the world. Don't be pretentious. Brazil has 212,000,000 inhabitants and many, many problems to solve. About 49% are white, 42% brown, 7% black and 2% other ethnicities, according to the Brazilian Institute of Geography and Statistics. Do yourself the accounts and see how much these percentages represent in absolute numbers. I never would interest me to know about a cold country that has just over 10,000,000 inhabitants, I think . If you compare all blue-eyed blondes living in Sweden, it is possible that this phenotype, in absolute numbers, is less than the number of blondes in Brazil. End of conversation. You are very boring. I don't like boring people. I don’t want reply you more.

----------


## Mordred

> I prefer not to know anything about your piece of the world. Don't be pretentious. Brazil has 212,000,000 inhabitants and many, many problems to solve. About 49% are white, 42% brown, 7% black and 2% other ethnicities, according to the Brazilian Institute of Geography and Statistics. Do yourself the accounts and see how much these percentages represent in absolute numbers. I never would interest me to know about a cold country that has just over 10,000,000 inhabitants, I think . If you compare all blue-eyed blondes living in Sweden, it is possible that this phenotype, in absolute numbers, is less than the number of blondes in Brazil. End of conversation. You are very boring. I don't like boring people. I don’t want reply you more.


Comments on internet states 5% of Brazilians are natural blond. You must be really ignorant to make up numbers and state that Brazilians are more blonde than Nordics. If you can find any sort of scientific document stating what yo say please inform this forum about it. Otherwise you're just a pointless troll. If you prefer not to know anything about my piece of the world why do you visit this forum at all? I bet most people in this forum are people that have interest in this part of the world so you're free to leave because nobody would understand why you being here at all, but not being interested. Chill, we're friendly here. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mordred

> I think you are very wrong, especially for Bosnians who from time to time can look really Northern European.


In some respects I agree. That part of Europe was once inhabited by Visigoths so it's natural that there would be some Nordics, but it's more unusual than common. I don't like where this conversation is going. It's my observance since numerous travels, studies as well as there are close to a million people from the Balkans living i Sweden. I know and work with Albanians as well as Bosnians. I had my anthropology exam from Uni and life experience. These are my opinions, for better or worse.

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

> Comments on internet states 5% of Brazilians are natural blond. You must be really ignorant to make up numbers and state that Brazilians are more blonde than Nordics. If you can find any sort of scientific document stating what yo say please inform this forum about it. Otherwise you're just a pointless troll. If you prefer not to know anything about my piece of the world why do you visit this forum at all? I bet most people in this forum are people that have interest in this part of the world so you're free to leave because nobody would understand why you being here at all, but not being interested. Chill, we're friendly here. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


If there's a t-roll around here, this t-roll is you. I don't know where you got your statistics from in mine was obtained from the Brazilian title responsible for statistics that give guidelines for the promotion of public policies. Anyway 5% of 212,000,000 people is equivalent to 10,000,600 people. This is an entire Sweden.

----------


## Mordred

> If there's a t-roll around here, this t-roll is you. I don't know where you got your statistics from in mine was obtained from the Brazilian title responsible for statistics that give guidelines for the promotion of public policies. Anyway 5% of 212,000,000 people is equivalent to 10,000,600 people. This is an entire Sweden.


You're still trolling and you're really ignorant. The prevalence of 5% blondinism is close to some African tribes or albino Chinese. I can see though that you're clamoring to some vital information that could be to use for the admins. This would turn all the information on this site upside-down, not to say that a whole lot of science would be grateful of your findings. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

> You're still trolling and you're really ignorant. The prevalence of 5% blondinism is close to some African tribes or albino Chinese. I can see though that you're clamoring to some vital information that could be to use for the admins. This would turn all the information on this site upside-down, not to say that a whole lot of science would be grateful of your findings. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


You see in me what you are: an ignorant t-roll. End for me. Health, peace and love if you can.

----------


## Mordred

> You see in me what you are: an ignorant t-roll. End for me. Health, peace and love if you can.


I don't see YOU as a troll only your comments. 
I wish you the same in these times.

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hawk

> In some respects I agree. That part of Europe was once inhabited by Visigoths so it's natural that there would be some Nordics, but it's more unusual than common. I don't like where this conversation is going. It's my observance since numerous travels, studies as well as there are close to a million people from the Balkans living i Sweden. I know and work with Albanians as well as Bosnians. I had my anthropology exam from Uni and life experience. These are my opinions, for better or worse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


Well, you should know that Bosnians looking fair is not due to Visigoth rather because they are Slavic, and i completely disagree with you that Balkanites look North African, some of the mountainous Kabyles who have no SSA admixture and some Barcin + WHG can give that South European vibe but for most part Berbers have quite specific look.

----------


## Ailchu

> 


since placing them somwhere else in southeastern europe seems kinda boring i will place them where i would see them second best. 
1. spain
2. italy
3. from left:italy, italy maybe central europe, caucasus or maybe southern russia/ukraine could also be turkey see her nowhere really fit in, italy maybe central europe/spain, spain
4. italy maybe north africa or levant?
5. left:italy, right: no idea, looks a bit polish see him nowhere except in yugoslavia.
6. left: caucasus maybe italy, right:again no idea, if not in southeastern europe then maybe spain?
7. from left:italy, not sure he looks a bit like Assad i'll place him in caucasus or maybe central europe, no idea can't see him elsewhere but in southeast europe, looks also yugoslav with a slavic/caucasus influence,
8. left:italian, right: italian maybe levant
9. italian maybe central european
10.from left:caucasus/iran/turkey maybe levant, russia/ukraine, italian, italian, maybe russia/caucasus, italian, spanish maybe french

----------


## Mordred

> Well, you should know that Bosnians looking fair is not due to Visigoth rather because they are Slavic, and i completely disagree with you that Balkanites look North African, some of the mountainous Kabyles who have no SSA admixture and some Barcin + WHG can give that South European vibe but for most part Berbers have quite specific look.


I believe that most of tribes have a certain admixture due to migration, conqueror, slaves etc. I didn't say Balkanites look North African, but individuals within tribes. I only commented on phenotypes and not a genetic composition. The "slavic" component is actually pretty low in the Balkans if we look at the tribes still living in the areas we consider as proto slavic. There's a huge difference between slavs in the Balkans and northern Europe. Actually what connects them seems to be only the language. 

It's maybe not fair to wholly generalize as I did say that those mentioned look N. African since there's such huge difference between different areas. I still do believe that different germanic tribes is one of the reasons that there exist a Nordic resemblance, but also a Slavic one. According to Tacitus both geramnics and slavs had fair phenotype. 

I also do think from my travels that large parts of Southern Italy and Spain has s N. African phenotype. My observations naturally also are very biased due to the fact that we Nordics have different vue on what is blondism. What we Scandinavians would call light brown hair on the continent people would call it blond. 

Remember I express my opinion which I can of course argue and discuss. I can definitely respect a different opinion. But to my "eyes" the pictures provided definitely resemble a N. African, or better, Caucasian phenotype, pretty much Turkish. And that would only be pretty normal if we look at the history in the area. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hawk

> I believe that most of tribes have a certain admixture due to migration, conqueror, slaves etc. I didn't say Balkanites look North African, but individuals within tribes. I only commented on phenotypes and not a genetic composition. The "slavic" component is actually pretty low in the Balkans if we look at the tribes still living in the areas we consider as proto slavic. There's a huge difference between slavs in the Balkans and northern Europe. Actually what connects them seems to be only the language. 
> 
> It's maybe not fair to wholly generalize as I did say that those mentioned look N. African since there's such huge difference between different areas. I still do believe that different germanic tribes is one of the reasons that there exist a Nordic resemblance, but also a Slavic one. According to Tacitus both geramnics and slavs had fair phenotype. 
> 
> I also do think from my travels that large parts of Southern Italy and Spain has s N. African phenotype. My observations naturally also are very biased due to the fact that we Nordics have different vue on what is blondism. What we Scandinavians would call light brown hair on the continent people would call it blond. 
> 
> Remember I express my opinion which I can of course argue and discuss. I can definitely respect a different opinion. But to my "eyes" the pictures provided definitely resemble a N. African, or better, Caucasian phenotype, pretty much Turkish. And that would only be pretty normal if we look at the history in the area. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


So, in your mind all South Europeans look North African. It's the same as me saying those slant eyed North Europeans look Mongol. But, it isn't true.

----------


## Mordred

> So, in your mind all South Europeans look North African. It's the same as me saying those slant eyed North Europeans look Mongol. But, it isn't true.


Where on earth did I say that, quite contrary. And what's wrong with have a North African phenotype. Read my post again please. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------

